# Nitrogen on grass, what's your timing



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

This was in this month's mag that I though, "I wonder if any folks with their own fertilizer buggy, have ever experimented with other grasses?" I think I would at least give it a small trial, if I grew grass hay.

https://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/grasses-and-grazing/timing-nitrogen-on-fescue

Thanks to Lynn's mag again.

Larry


----------

